# Inkle Loom For Sale



## FutureFarm (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a PVC inkle loom I'm looking to sell. I made it myself. It's very sturdy. I've woven a 3" wide band with no problem. It can handle a finished band length of just over 6 feet, plenty long enough for most straps. The tension is adjusted with a threaded rod and two bolts. $40


----------

